# ICS no dock



## djsturm

Ok so i know this is a slow forum but i installed ICS on my tab last night and now i cant get any audio out of my samsung dock.... i know TV out is a known bug but does that apply to audio out of the 3.5mm jack?


----------



## nicklovell23

djsturm said:


> Ok so i know this is a slow forum but i installed ICS on my tab last night and now i cant get any audio out of my samsung dock.... i know TV out is a known bug but does that apply to audio out of the 3.5mm jack?


This is a known issue try plugging it into the jack and rebooting leaving it plugged in.


----------



## djsturm

nicklovell23 said:


> This is a known issue try plugging it into the jack and rebooting leaving it plugged in.


lol damn,,,,, my problem is that this is where my tab mounts. so i cant access the power button while powering it off and on.


----------



## nicklovell23

djsturm said:


> lol damn,,,,, my problem is that this is where my tab mounts. so i cant access the power button while powering it off and on.


Thats a pretty tight set up you got there, but yeah thats the only work around I remember reading in the main thread.


----------



## player911

That's awesome.

My Scion xB has a huge compartment under the radio. Its a nice storage place but I always though about doing something like that.

Maybe think of an alternative like Bluetooth streaming till they fix it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## djsturm

ive been testing some stuff for someone working on this issue.... no avail yet.. but soon as they say... here are some updated pics. all running ICS teatherd off my nexus.... Still a work in progress needs some finishing work but it is fully functional and full of awsome!
.


----------



## Tonto23

Sitting in the same boat... I use the dock in my Mazda 3 and lost audio support...


----------



## junjlo

U might have tried this but see if u can find an app that will reboot your tablet by pressing a button on your screen

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## djsturm

junjlo said:


> U might have tried this but see if u can find an app that will reboot your tablet by pressing a button on your screen
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


Rebooting does work for a headphone output... unfortuantly the audio transfer through a dock is different. it doesnt even recognize that it is in a dock


----------



## kevincat3556

The latest cm9 nightlies have working.g HDMI and dock audio out

Sent from my GT-P1000 using RootzWiki


----------



## greatdaneduke

Have you tried downloading quick boot from the app store?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## djsturm

kevincat3556 said:


> Have you tried downloading quick boot from the app store?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


yes to no avail on 4.x


----------



## kevincat3556

You gotta go.into the cm setting.gs and enable hdmi out then the dock audio will work.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbwaller

kevincat3556 said:


> You gotta go.into the cm setting.gs and enable hdmi out then the dock audio will work.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


How do you do this? Nevermind... I found it... but now the "Galaxy Tab Settings" stops every time i plug it back in.


----------



## DarkStar

I get the same error. Did you get audio working? I'm trying now but audio still goes through the galaxy tab and not the dock. If I plug in a cable to the top of the Galaxy Tab, it does what I want the dock to do. But not through the dock. I'm on the newest nightly.

This is the whole reason I got the dock, since it has higher reviews than the Charging AV Cables.



kevincat3556 said:


> The latest cm9 nightlies have working.g HDMI and dock audio out
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using RootzWiki


I'll believe it when I see it! Cause it doesn't work. Maybe HDMI audio works, but I don't have a HDMI Cable nor an HDMI Audio Converter to transfer the HDMI signal to RCA.

I just noticed that, when I go to the Advanced Settings, and check HDMI Dock Enabled, then leave the screen and go back to it, its not enabled and I re check it and still doesn't work.


----------

